# UPDATE MirrOlure 17MR/C17R



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Returned 5 defective (no rattle) lures last week and received 5 new ones today via UPS. Also received a camo MirrOlure ball cap. Worth the effort.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Pretty cool there DE.
I checked all mine...most do not rattle and I have to assume some of my favorite scared ones haven't rattled...maybe since I got them.

I checked 2 new in the box, they didn't rattle either.

Isn't Butcher & Alex responsible for all this MR stuff anyway?
Being creator and developer and all...:whistling:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea, they probably are!!! 

I'd send 'em back. They BOAST about that "high pitch" rattle. And at $7 a pop, that could run into some real $$$. Heck, my wife only gives me $50.00 p/month fishing allowance!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

At least you get a fishing allowance...I have to sale alum. cans for boat fuel.
I think I will package them all up and send them in.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Hollar, if you need the address.

BTW - collecting soft drink bottles and turning them in for the "deposit" always brought in more than collecting aluminum cans!!!


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Good to hear Mirrolure did you right. Double checked mine last night. Still rattlin'!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

sure, send me the address...it'll save me searching for it.
Thanks


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Bruce,

Return defective lures to:

L&S Bait Co.
Attn: Mike Tennian
1415 East Bay Dr.
Largo, FL 33771


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

I returned seven 17MRs with defective rattles and one C17MR with the same problem. Within 5 days I received a package back from L&S with all of them replaced. Except that the C17MR was replaced with a different color pattern than the one I sent in.

Big ups for L&S Bait Co / Mirrolure!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea - they're quite good at replacing defective lures. Did they send you a MirroLure cap???


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice cap!!! Glad they did ya right!


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

Desert Eagle said:


> Yea - they're quite good at replacing defective lures. Did they send you a MirroLure cap???


They must've been bombarded with other PFFers returning their 17MRs, because there was no hat or other schwag included in my return box. Fine with me; I'm glad to have the fully operational replacement lures.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Rgr, that. And I'll continue to return mine as they go bad. Considering my wife only allows me $50 p/ month for tackle, $7 for a lure is a LOT!!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Pretty cool there DE.
> I checked all mine...most do not rattle and I have to assume some of my favorite scared ones haven't rattled...maybe since I got them.
> 
> I checked 2 new in the box, they didn't rattle either.
> ...


Alex is in charge of public relations. He will be glad to address complaints regarding the rattle malfunction.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Alex is in charge of public relations. He will be glad to address complaints regarding the rattle malfunction.


 Okay folks, this has just became a PSA!

Please address all Mirro-Lure complaints to FSU Alex in care of PFF.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Alex just might get a little busy. His first order of business should be to have MirrOLure send all PFF members a camo ball cap.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, everybody please send your rattleless Mirrolures. I'll replace them with a bag of Matrix shads.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Address???


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

fsu alex said:


> Yes, everybody please send your rattleless Mirrolures. I'll replace them with a bag of Matrix shads.


 Ok, ok...this is just wrong!

With customer service like this, I'm goanna resort to rattle-traps or something.

If I wanted a dang old matricks shed I'd get them from limb-it out. :whistling:
(all in fun joshie...)


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Too funny!!!

BF: I know ur NOT gonna give up that chartruese 17MR for any amount of any other lure!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> Too funny!!!
> 
> BF: I know ur NOT gonna give up that chartruese 17MR for any amount of any other lure!!!


 Yeah...you're right, who am I kidding.

It's scarred, no rattles, almost on shine on it anymore, rusted out hooks, blind in one eye and can't swim straight.
BUT still catches fish.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Is there a "HALL OF FAME" for 17MRs?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Is there a "HALL OF FAME" for 17MRs?


No _Hall of Fame_ for a specific lure, but the inventor of the lure should be in the _Hall of Fame_.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> No _Hall of Fame_ for a specific lure, but the inventor of the lure should be in the _Hall of Fame_.


 Lets start a petition in Washington for this.

I'm thinking the 1st week in June should be National MR-17 week, pd. vaca. and such.


----------

